

Show HN: Project management and collaboration app for agencies - bendtheblock

This is an app to easily manage a workload of multiple projects and to ease collaboration between teams.<p>We built it on weekends whilst running our agency and it’s still very much in development.<p>I’m posting it because I’m interested on what HNers think we should focus on next:<p>* A ‘client view’ of each project?<p>* Project level permissions to allow freelancers to access particular projects?<p>* Estimates vs Actuals – see how they compare and use this data to predict future delivery times.<p>You can sign up for a free lifetime account at the moment. Please comment if you have any feedback or ideas.<p>Much appreciated!<p>http://runwaypm.com/
======
bretthopper
As a developer who's worked at an agency for a few years, I think this is a
good start.

Considering that an agency's business model is basically just selling time, I
would focus on estimates and scheduling resources.

~~~
piers_t
Thanks Brett. I think that's a good point about agencies just selling time.
The area of estimation, or at least measuring the accuracy of estimation, is
something that a quite a lot of our beta testers have flagged up as something
they'd like to see in the product.

------
bendtheblock
You can also access a demo here without signing up:
<http://demo.runwaypm.com/session/demo>

------
bendtheblock
Clickable link: <http://runwaypm.com/>

------
mistarNex
I like it I'd love it if it had git integration

~~~
bendtheblock
We considered making it development specific but most of the interest has come
from a more general audience.

How would this work? You'd reference deliverables in individual commits? And
maybe add time in the commit too? E.g:

git commit -a -m "Added delete confirmation [t:20]"

Would add 20 minutes to a matching deliverable name (the project would be
derived from the repo).

